# stuck 10speed SRAM powerlink



## project3 (May 1, 2008)

can anyone help? my powerlink stuck and very difficult to remove the link.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

10 spd sram powerlock is not removable


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

project3 said:


> can anyone help? my powerlink stuck and very difficult to remove the link.


just need one of these: http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=5&item=MLP-1


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yep, welcome to the wonderful world of 10 speed chains...once installed, it stays installed. Powerlock is one use and stays put.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

reptilezs said:


> 10 spd sram powerlock is not removable


It is removable, just not reusable (well, SRAM says not to, but I've known people to do so)

They powerlocks can be a bear to remove.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Not removable? Now that's progress!


----------



## project3 (May 1, 2008)

If I need to remove and replace the chain I have to damage the link?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

project3 said:


> If I need to remove and replace the chain I have to damage the link?


Like we said...it's ONE time use


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Why is it different than the 9 speed? If it's the same as 9 speed, I've been reusing those things forever with no problems. Park makes a pair of pliers to help separate the links, by the way.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> Why is it different than the 9 speed? If it's the same as 9 speed, I've been reusing those things forever with no problems. Park makes a pair of pliers to help separate the links, by the way.


It is not the same as the Powerlink for 9 speed. 10 speed chains are very narrow and require very tight tolerances. SRAM claims that in order to make a link that is as strong as the regular link in a chain, the Powerlock needed to be made a one time use. Attempting to remove it will render it useless for additional use as it truly does "lock" into place. SRAM actually recommends breaking the chain in another location and using another Powerlock if you need to remove the chain.

Now, that said both KMC and Connex make 10 speed connectors that are reusable.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

So basically just buy a KMC or Connex link I guess.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> So basically just buy a KMC or Connex link I guess.


Yep...I like Shimano or KMC chains and KMC makes a Shimano width specific 10 speed connector if you go with Shimano...that'd be my recommendation.


----------



## IJBCape (Jun 14, 2010)

This powerlock situation is BS for MTBing. I like to remove and de-grease my chain every week to get all sand out of my gearing etc. I live in a very sandy area. So I will now need to break this chain to remove it every time? LAME! This is a road bike solution. Time for Shimano or other brand chains. Too bad I wasted loot on a hollow pin Sram chain. I have a feeling this issue will be popping up like mad with all the new 10 speed setups for 2011.


----------



## project3 (May 1, 2008)

Use other link like kmc. Can be remove


----------



## xcntrk75 (Jul 7, 2010)

The SRAM instructions say the powerlink is only used once, upon initial assembly and locking. Then to remove you simply pop a pin just like a conventional chain. I don't recall seeing anywhere in the instructions that you can't reuse the chain by simply re-assembling the pin you removed to service... Just like you would with a conventional 9spd chain. ????


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

xcntrk75 said:


> The SRAM instructions say the powerlink is only used once, upon initial assembly and locking. Then to remove you simply pop a pin just like a conventional chain. I don't recall seeing anywhere in the instructions that you can't reuse the chain by simply re-assembling the pin you removed to service... Just like you would with a conventional 9spd chain. ????


You weren't supposed to do that for most 9spd chains either.  SRAM used PowerLinks because their pins were not meant to be reused. Shimano pins aren't reusable either actually, you're supposed to use their special one-time-use reassembly pins anytime you break a chain


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

IJBCape said:


> This powerlock situation is BS for MTBing. I like to remove and de-grease my chain every week to get all sand out of my gearing etc. I live in a very sandy area. So I will now need to break this chain to remove it every time? LAME! This is a road bike solution. Time for Shimano or other brand chains. Too bad I wasted loot on a hollow pin Sram chain. I have a feeling this issue will be popping up like mad with all the new 10 speed setups for 2011.


I agree that it's BS that you can't remove the link, which IMO is the point of having a Powerlink. However, if you remove your chair on a weekly basis for cleaning you're wasting your time.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I just cleaned the SRAM 10 speed chain on my CX bike last night, just popped it open like the 9 speed power link and used it again when I was done. The only difference is it's a bit harder to lock. I don't even have a proper tool, just used needle nose pliers. 

After I put it back together and lubed it the shifting was fine and the chain was quiet. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks to the guy who posted the park tool I just ground some dead needle nose pliers to copy.Finally popped that sram link that wouldn't open.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBikesThom (Feb 4, 2011)

Late (and new) to the party here, but when I searched for "Sram 10 speed powerlink removal" this thread came up.

If you want to remove a 10 speed powerlink and you don't want to buy a specific tool to do so or lack a bench grinder to make a pair of pliers into a specific tool, here you go:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/02/03...stallation-and-sram-10-speed-un-install-hack/

I don't often take perfectly good chains off bikes (my take is that you should be wearing the chain out well before it gets super-dirty), but sometimes I might want to do a parts swap or take an un-worn chain off so I can...test a stupid white one. I have re-installed Sram 10 speed chains with the same powerlink on my own bikes without any issues, but I would use a new link to re-connect the chain on someone else's bike. Just wouldn't want to take the chance of being responsible for an accident.

Hope this helps.

- t


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn breh. Here I am, reveling in my use of 8spd and being able to re-use the Powerlink every time I want to fiddle with the chain. I feel that's much more important than using a nearly outdated system


----------



## Transfer (Apr 5, 2007)

Well this pissed me off big time tonight. Yeah I know this is an old thread, but needs a bump. My new Yeti arrived from Jenson today and they didn't bother to size the chain correctly so I break the chain, take it off, and try to remove the powerlink for like 30 minutes. Then I break the powerlink and spend another 30 minutes trying to re-use it. Apparently you're supposed to buy a new powerlink to snap on every time you need to take the chain off and then you just leave them on and break the chain next time. Hope an LBS carries these little powerturds. 10-speed FTL.


----------



## RocketMagnet (May 22, 2008)

I think the PowerLock will basically kill SRAM's 10 speed chain market share.

I've used SRAM's chains for years and the PowerLink is the sole reason as i can
remove the chain to clean / work on the bike and do trailside repairs more easily.

Seriously who cares about tool less initial setup it's not really a selling point.
Nope it's about selling overpiced single shot connecting links (if you priced them up it would
cost >£500 to make a full PowerLock chain  )

Seriously KMC and others can make thier connecting links stong enough.... so i think
it's simply a ploy to try and make money peddling non reusable links.

KMC just got a new customer.


----------



## Ryyder (Oct 29, 2011)

I think we are all talking about a Power Link? Its made to be removable but as said above its not only a pain in the butt but on the 10speed may not be reusable like the other SRAM chains.

This is just ONE more reason why I stopped using SRAM chains and will never use them again. I love everything SRAM but their chains are garbage compared to Shimano :thumbsup:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

What's all the fuss about?
I've been assured by professional advertisers, that 10spd is the latest and greatest ever.


----------



## Ryyder (Oct 29, 2011)

*Wish I kept my 9 speed...*



Ericmopar said:


> What's all the fuss about?
> I've been assured by professional advertisers, that 10spd is the latest and greatest ever.


Im kinda regretting making the switch myself. I think if your running a single chainring up front its a good option to have, but any more and I dont really see any advantage over 9 speed personally.


----------



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know what all the fuss is about. It's been stated already in this thread all you need is park MLP-1 and it's easily removable.

I've removed my 10 speed SRAM chain numerous times used the same powerlink over and over again. No problems at all.

Considering all the bike specific tools I own adding the MLP was really a no brainer. I even use it on my 9 speed chains. 

I don't get the fuss....


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

```

```
My new bike has a sram 10spd chain too. As posted above so does my CX bike. I've popped open the powerlink/lock multiple tines and Re used it. I don't know why anyone is having issues with their. It is just as easy to open and reuse as the 9spd. It works fine after reinstallation.

Don't believe everything a company tries to sell you.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim-H said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> My new bike has a sram 10spd chain too. As posted above so does my CX bike. I've popped open the powerlink/lock multiple tines and Re used it. I don't know why anyone is having issues with their. It is just as easy to open and reuse as the 9spd. It works fine after reinstallation.
> ...


A few weeks ago I bought a brand new bike with a KMC 10 speed chain and their reusable master link... I have another bike thats 8 speed with a SRAM powerlink...

Even before I rode the bike with the 8 speed bike I was able to install and uninstall the powerlink with only my fingers. Even when dirty it came off with ease..

The KMC 10 speed link? Prior to even riding the bike off road I attempted to remove the link and have found it impossible without the tool...

I cant tell you why or how.. :madman:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I think 10 speed is turning out to suck on mountain bikes.
Even a gal that works in a local shop admitted to me recently. "The weight weenies have won, and we're all suffering for it"
This was after an extended conversation about the newer drive-train parts at the Interbike Outdoor Demo. 
Even a couple of guys at one of the large drive-train manufacturer booths, said that they still preferred 9 speed in most situations. 

Names of companies and persons omitted so they don't loose their jobs.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> I think 10 speed is turning out to suck on mountain bikes.
> Even a gal that works in a local shop admitted to me recently. "The weight weenies have won, and we're all suffering for it"
> This was after an extended conversation about the newer drive-train parts at the Interbike Outdoor Demo.
> Even a couple of guys at one of the large drive-train manufacturer booths, said that they still preferred 9 speed in most situations.
> ...


besides not being able to get a master link off, whats exactly the reason for the suck?

my 10 speed driver train works just as flawlessly as my 8 speed....

but then again, doesnt this topic come up whenever something new is introduced? 7 speeders asked why we need 8.. 8 speeders asked why we need 9... 9 speeders ask why we need 10...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

FLMike said:


> besides not being able to get a master link off, whats exactly the reason for the suck?
> 
> my 10 speed driver train works just as flawlessly as my 8 speed....
> 
> but then again, doesnt this topic come up whenever something new is introduced? 7 speeders asked why we need 8.. 8 speeders asked why we need 9... 9 speeders ask why we need 10...


Yeah well, it does keep getting worse in the reliability dept. 
I've been a serious rider since 8 spd, and they never totally got 9 spd up to par, although they did make it a lot better over the last 10 years.

The gal I talked to said it's mostly heavier and or aggressive riders saying the 10 speed isn't hanging too well.
Her complaint was mostly premature wear and bent teeth on cog. She's a mechanic so she should know. She also had 9 speed on her bike.

I can't vouch for 10 spd yet, because I haven't used it yet, but I've been riding long enough to know that 9 spd was never quite as trouble free as 8.

I think the problem is this: It's long term reliability vs performance. IE I think 10 spd makes more sense for racing (extra gearing etc) but not for us average rider types.

I was actually thinking of going back to 8 spd when 10 started coming out. Now it'll be almost impossible to find quality XT type gearing in 8 spd.

I've got a 8 spd commuter that I ride and the thing just goes and goes on the original drivetrain. But then again, it's true 8 spd gearing. IE if you accidentally put a 9 spd chain on it you'll get major chain suck.
Contrary to what is commonly repeated on this site, true 8 spd gearing is wider spaced and thicker. We're not talking about 8 - 9 spd cranksets we're talking 7 - 8 spd only gearing.

I've got older gearsets around that prove it. Also some of the old timers around can confirm what I'm saying.


----------



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> I can't vouch for 10 spd yet, because* I haven't used it yet*,
> 
> I *think* the problem is this
> 
> I was actually *thinking *


This is why I love the internet.

You should try it before you knock it. It works really well.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

mwb said:


> This is why I love the internet.
> 
> You should try it before you knock it. It works really well.


Yea, we'll all just go out and buy new derailleurs, shifters, cassettes, and rings to "give it a try." I'm sure we will love the "crisp" shifting of 10 gears closely crammed together (all for that holy 36 tooth cog).

10 speed is certainly good for the wallet, only not mine.


----------



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

Pisgah said:


> Yea, we'll all just go out and buy new derailleurs, shifters, cassettes, and rings to "give it a try."


I wasn't suggesting people go out and buy it. It was the rhetorical 'don't knock it til you try it' point I was trying to convey. By his own addmission he's commenting on something he has no experience with.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

mwb said:


> This is why I love the internet.
> 
> You should try it before you knock it. It works really well.


It depends on where the info is coming from. In this case I have more than one pro telling me the same thing about 10 spd. 
It's turning out to be a long term problem, out here in the desert at least, with all the sand and grit.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Pisgah said:


> Yea, we'll all just go out and buy new derailleurs, shifters, cassettes, and rings to "give it a try." I'm sure we will love the "crisp" shifting of 10 gears closely crammed together (all for that holy 36 tooth cog).
> 
> 10 speed is certainly good for the wallet, only not mine.


Actually, a person can get a HG 61 cassette from Shimano, that's a 9 spd cassette for 29ers. 
It has a 12 - 36 gear setup. 
I've thought of going 2 X 9 on my all mountain bike using that and maybe a 26 - 38 up front with a bash ring.

Historically speaking, the more gears on a mountain bike, the less tollerant of dirt the drivetrain becomes.


----------



## mwb (Dec 4, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> It's turning out to be a long term problem, out here in the desert at least, with all the sand and grit.


Our local trail is in the Bonnet Carre Spillway. It's covered in river silt that has been deposited over the years from the Mississippi River. Our trail is built on a bed of sand. That is when it's not underwater. If a drivetrain works here it'll work anywhere. We're not seeing any problems with 10 speed stuff down here......


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Apparently I got negative rep for my last post


> You are a shill for Sram. ha ha ha


Wouldn't a shill for sram emphasize the importance of putting on a new powerlock/link?



FLMike said:


> Even before I rode the bike with the 8 speed bike I was able to install and uninstall the powerlink with only my fingers. Even when dirty it came off with ease..


I've always had to use pliers on my 9 speed chains but I think it would be easy to modify the powerlink with a dremel, making it removable with just fingers. Just file down the notch a tiny bit before installation.

My opinion on 10spd? I've run it on my CX bike and it's seen equal share of singletrack and road without giving me any problems. In fact, the only maintenance I've done to the drivetrain is the usual clean and lube. Haven't had to replace anything on it in the year and a half of ownership. I've only had it for a few months on my full suspension but haven't had any apparent wear issues yet.

I really do like the range with the 36t cog. Seriously considering switching to 1 ring up front.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

hey

so what is the opnion 9 speed is better

atm i have 8 speed bike am upgrading to new bike 

most out there are 9 or 10 speed is better to get a 9 speed bike or a ten speed bike


----------



## baconismidog (Nov 21, 2011)

*Easy way to make it work*

I had the same prob with the 10 speed power links. Looking at them, they have the same channels around the hole that the pin grooves slide into. The channels in the plates are just fatter than on 9 speed links. 
If you take the link halves and use a really fine flat file you can shave them a tiny bit thinner, making the power link work like the older ones.

How to:

As you very gently file the insides of the link (not the outside, file the inside flat side) you'll see that the file will remove metal right around the hole. It just took me maybe 10 strokes with the file to make this work. Don't remove too much, go at this task conservatively. Take a few strokes with the file and put the halves together in your hand to check the fit. Just remove enough to make it work as the most difficult you can stand.

Note that even after filing, this is still harder to use than the old links. But in my experience it can make the 10 speed link work w/o you destroying your finger tips.


----------



## KonaKen (May 6, 2007)

I'm having trouble installing the 10 speed power link. I can't seem to pull the chain apart to lock it in place. I was thinking of just trying to pedal it to pull the chain.

Thoughts?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

KonaKen said:


> I'm having trouble installing the 10 speed power link. I can't seem to pull the chain apart to lock it in place. I was thinking of just trying to pedal it to pull the chain.
> 
> Thoughts?


That does it for me. They are tight!


----------



## KonaKen (May 6, 2007)

HA!!

Ok, so what I did.

Bike in a bike stand, I shifted into the largest chainring and the smallest cog in the rear with the black power link on the top i.e., about to go over the large chain ring. I rotated the crank arm vertical and with the rear brake on, so the wheel won't move... I wacked the crank arm with my hand sort of hard. 

That smack was enough to pop it together.

Its a shame that I can't take these apart for cleaning.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

KonaKen said:


> HA!!
> 
> Ok, so what I did.
> 
> ...


They come apart with the park master link tool or modified pliers. I take mine apart. No issue yet;however let others chime in that have had an issue as there well could be.


----------



## RocketMagnet (May 22, 2008)

KonaKen said:


> HA!!
> 
> Ok, so what I did.
> 
> ...


It does tell you how to install the Powerlock in the instructions:thumbsup:.... move it into position and pedal
and it will snap closed.

Yeah agree totally SRAM have dropped the ball on this one.. the whole point of
the Power* is easy REMOVAL.. who cares about saving 30 seconds or so on the fitting so i think Powerlock is
fundamentally pointless.. very naughty of SRAM to try and confuse their customers
using the "Power" part of the name, OnceLock would be better and more descriptive
but then they wouldnt have got people buying their chains knowing the whole point
of buying them has been removed IMO.

BTW you can get the CrapLock link off with some needlenosed pliers or the KMC link tool etc
but SRAM say it's knackered if you do.. and want you to buy a new link for ~£4
wow £4 each time i want to remove my chain to clean it...

Buy some KMC quick links they work fine - i kept the PowerLock connector for trail repairs. After this SRAM chain dies i'm moving to KMC chains..


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Tim-H said:


> I just cleaned the SRAM 10 speed chain on my CX bike last night, just popped it open like the 9 speed power link and used it again when I was done. The only difference is it's a bit harder to lock. I don't even have a proper tool, just used needle nose pliers.
> 
> After I put it back together and lubed it the shifting was fine and the chain was quiet. It's really not a big deal.


Same here. I've had mine apart several times on my road bikes...No problems.


----------



## Gonzoso (Mar 25, 2012)

I found this thread after monkeying with my chain on my new Cobia for about 45 minutes tonight and 20 minutes last week.

I guess I gotta suck it up and buy the tool and kmc links.

I like to clean my chain every few rides, especially when I'm riding though sand and puddles and stuff. My chain is raspy with grit right now.


----------



## ziprace (Apr 30, 2009)

The cynical reason is CYA by company lawyers. If someone gets hurt from a broken chain link then they can say " we told you not to reuse it".


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had no issues removing and reusing mine. Did it last season and a few times already this year. Probably have had this same Powerlink on and off 4-5 times. 

Just ground down a pair of pliers to look like the Park tool. Easy peasy. 

-Tom


----------



## GL1 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Quick Tip*

Here's my PSA on this...

So, first off, if you haven't seen all the buzz about 10 speed SRAM powerlinks being non-reusable, that is what SRAM officially states. To me, I don't buy it and I carry a spare so I'm reusing them...they're $10+ each. Also, having more than one powerlink in a chain just doesn't set well with me. So...I'm reusing them and no problems thus far.

So, that being said, they are a bear to get off and here is my method.

1 - Slack the chain...take the rear tire off completely.

2 - Put a skinny zip tie around it vertically on the side plates to mimic the "pinch" you would do normally with your fingers. This acts as the third hand you don't have.

3 - Use a cut (1 foot) section of brake or shifter cable. Thread it through the powerlink on both sides of the pins. Get two plyers and grab each end of the cable. Pull opposite each other (sort of like tying a knot in the cable) and voila...it will pop right off.

4 - Finally just cut the small zip tie off.

I have done this now and after battling it for over an hour this was a very great invention. Obviously there is a tool for this too but I don't do this enough to warrant that. Also, this is obviously not a trail fix so for that, I'd just use your chaintool and punch a pin out if need be on the trail.

*SEE attached pic. Not the best but you'll get the idea.

-Cheers


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

Why not just use a SRAM 9 speed Power link? Works perfectly on my Shimano 10sp chain, cassette, and chainrings. The link fits great.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^this x2!!!!^^^


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

DanD said:


> just need one of these: Park Tool Co. » MLP-1 : Master Link Pliers : Chain


This. My life became so much simplier when I purchased one of these.


----------



## GL1 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm with you on the tool being the easiest and on using the 9 spd link though those too can be hard trail-side. They are better than the 10 speeds but all powerlinks can be temperamental and ime only work "easy" once worn to the point of replacement.

But overall IF these are supposed to be used once...as they claim on the 10 spd, how stupid. Why go through the pain of a link at all if that's the case? Just use pins like shimano. 

I'm actually a SRAM fan but this one-use powerlink thing is silly. Maybe I'll go with a KMC next. But again I've been reusing the 10 spd and no prob yet.


----------

